# How to power the SST-90 to 9 A?



## ahx66 (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone run this LED at that power for a sustained period with out overheating? 

Also are any drivers or PWMs on the market that can be modified to put out 9A? Otherwise it's the good old fashion single Li cell and a low ohmage resistor.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ahx66 (Feb 17, 2010)

Or, perhaps is there a way to wire 3 P7 2.8 A drivers in parallel?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 17, 2010)

ahx66 said:


> Does anyone run this LED at that power for a sustained period with out overheating?
> 
> Also are any drivers or PWMs on the market that can be modified to put out 9A? Otherwise it's the good old fashion single Li cell and a low ohmage resistor.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


It's very hard to run 9A at 3.6v in a portable device - you get 32.4 watts through the LED, of which about 6.8 are light (2250 lumens divided by 330 lumens of white light per watt). That leaves 26 watts of heat for a portable device, which isn't easy. Considering batteries, you'll be out of regulation in single lithiums before you're halfway through their power, which isn't necessarily bad. I think that you may want to try using Arctic Alumina to stick this to a giant block of metal and powering it with a CV source or parallel batteries and resistor to play around with. Wear sunglasses (or a welding mask!).


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
if you look in the Home Made and Modified lighting section of the forum there are a couple of threads on drivers for the SST-90 that are still in the design stage.
There are a couple of people in this thread using them in projectors http://www.lumenlab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24619&st=575 I'm guessing they are used for extended periods and they seem to be using multiple P7 drivers. Parawizard is also on this forum, I'm wondering if he has any photos of the setup? 
I did find this driver yesterday www.exar.com/Files/Documents/DesignSolution66.pdf 
It's designed to run at 10 amp nominal, 25 amp peak and takes 9-20v in but from what I can see it only goes upto 100Hz. Maybe ok in a projector but I couldn't find a built board available and I'm not capable of making one up


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 17, 2010)

You can buy it here:

http://www.futureelectronics.com/en...k:PartNumberSearch|sp6133|1|,Ny:True,Nea:True

But looks like a Votage step down board, not constant current driver?


----------



## ahx66 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome suggestions. A current driver would be nice but I'd settle for just the PWM at this point. One thing that's a little confusing though is the prices listed such as $1.33 for one of these products.

P.S. Do you know where people are paralleling regular drivers? I was wondering what happens if you take 3 KD P7 drivers and physically solder the inputs in parallel and LED outputs in parallel? Does the output = 2.8 x 3 A or would something, for lack of a better word, bad happen?


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Feb 17, 2010)

The Lumenlab thread I linked is where I have seen people refering to paralleling drivers.
Looking back earlier on I saw Pepko's thread on here with his torch build. I hadn't realised how cheap a solution he had come up with! http://app.arrownac.com/aws/pg_webc...neda=&start_index=0&search_type=click_through
Thread here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259313
It works out considerably cheaper than the KD route by the looks and is probably a better bet quality wise.


----------



## ahx66 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the additional excellent and very helpful info. I'm not sure what people would normally use a voltage regulator like this for, but it sure seems to fit the SST-90 single LED torch like a glove. I ordered a single LED from Avnet today and will order one of these 10 A guys as well. I'd like to later post the progress. Thanks again.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you know if an SST 90 can pull 9 amps from three 18650's in series?


----------



## Th232 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm presuming you have a buck driver between the batteries and the LED? If so the answer should be yes, each 18650 should be drawing ~3A (give or take a bit depending on the battery voltage), which should be within a good 18650's limits.


----------



## MikeAusC (Oct 4, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Do you know if an SST 90 can pull 9 amps from three 18650's in series?


 
Actually it would pull around NINETY amps - but only for a very short time !


----------



## MikeAusC (Oct 4, 2010)

ahx66 said:


> Also are any drivers or PWMs on the market that can be modified to put out 9A?


 
There are a few threads showing how to use an LDO10C DC-DC voltage driver with a Thermistor near the LED to drive the SST-90 with a fairly constant-current.

When my 3 month wait



for RS Components to deliver my LDO10C is over, I will test out and publish my design for a 10 amp CC driver using an LDO10C.


----------



## MikeAusC (Oct 4, 2010)

ahx66 said:


> One thing that's a little confusing though is the prices listed such as $1.33 for one of these products.


 
If you want an actual working converter - not just an IC - you'll need to pay $49 for the Evaluation Board.

LDO10Cs are a lot cheaper - and a lot smaller - if only you could buy them !!!


----------

